# Nob ? Got my tbolt, how do I know which radio I have?



## hrdnhvy (Jun 18, 2011)

Baseband version listed as:

1.16.00.0402w_1

Thats no MR1 or MR2 ?

Im confused.

Help please so I can root this b**tch?


----------



## g00s3y (Jul 12, 2011)

Follow this guide here and you will be ok rooting, nothing to worry about the radio for now.

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=996616

That version # you listed is your radio version BTW.


----------



## finch (Jul 15, 2011)

hrdnhvy said:


> Baseband version listed as:
> 
> 1.16.00.0402w_1
> 
> ...


MR1 radio 1.13.605.7, 1.16.00.0402w_1, works with RTM or MT1 roms.

Radios


----------



## hrdnhvy (Jun 18, 2011)

Thanks for the help !! It was exactly the info I was seeking.


----------

